# Dubai book reviewed by Expat Telegraph



## dubaiscribe (Nov 26, 2007)

Check it out! All you need to know about living and working in Dubai!

As I'm not allowed to post an URL (until I've made 20 posts), type in Expat Telegraph in Google. Click on the URL, click on Bookshelf on the left hand side menu and look for the title Shifting Sands. It's there.


----------

